# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  كيف دخل أبولؤلؤة المجوسي إلى المسجد وقتل الفاروق عمر رضي الله عنه؟

## شتا العربي

الرجاء من أهل العلم التفصيل في هذه المسألة:

كيف دخل أبو لؤلؤة المجوسي إلى المسجد وقتل أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب ررر؟

وهذه الشبهة مهمة جدًا في الجواب على هؤلاء الرافضة الحمقى الذين يؤمنون بإيمان أبي لؤلؤة وأنه من أولياء الله الصالحين ويحتجون على ذلك بدخوله المسجد ويدعون بأنه كان يؤدي الصلاة مع المسلمين؟

فالرجاء من أهل العلم تفصيل الجواب عن هذه الترهات حتى لا يغتر بها بعض العامة

وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء

----------


## شتا العربي

وهذا بيان حول قبر أبي لؤلؤة المجوسي

على هذا الرابط

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=3970

----------


## شتا العربي

وهذا نص قصة مقتل عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه من صحيح البخاري وهي صريحة في أن أبا لؤلؤة لم يكن مسلما كما تدعي الشيعة كذبا وزورا على عادتهم



حَدَّثَنَا مُوسَى بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو عَوَانَةَ عَنْ حُصَيْنٍ عَنْ عَمْرِو بْنِ مَيْمُونٍ قَالَ رَأَيْتُ عُمَرَ بْنَ الْخَطَّابِ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَبْلَ أَنْ يُصَابَ بِأَيَّامٍ بِالْمَدِينَةِ وَقَفَ عَلَى حُذَيْفَةَ بْنِ الْيَمَانِ وَعُثْمَانَ بْنِ حُنَيْفٍ قَالَ كَيْفَ فَعَلْتُمَا أَتَخَافَانِ أَنْ تَكُونَا قَدْ حَمَّلْتُمَا الْأَرْضَ مَا لَا تُطِيقُ قَالَا حَمَّلْنَاهَا أَمْرًا هِيَ لَهُ مُطِيقَةٌ مَا فِيهَا كَبِيرُ فَضْلٍ قَالَ انْظُرَا أَنْ تَكُونَا حَمَّلْتُمَا الْأَرْضَ مَا لَا تُطِيقُ قَالَ قَالَا لَا فَقَالَ عُمَرُ لَئِنْ سَلَّمَنِي اللَّهُ لَأَدَعَنَّ أَرَامِلَ أَهْلِ الْعِرَاقِ لَا يَحْتَجْنَ إِلَى رَجُلٍ بَعْدِي أَبَدًا قَالَ فَمَا أَتَتْ عَلَيْهِ إِلَّا رَابِعَةٌ حَتَّى أُصِيبَ قَالَ إِنِّي لَقَائِمٌ مَا بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَهُ إِلَّا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ عَبَّاسٍ غَدَاةَ أُصِيبَ وَكَانَ إِذَا مَرَّ بَيْنَ الصَّفَّيْنِ قَالَ اسْتَوُوا حَتَّى إِذَا لَمْ يَرَ فِيهِنَّ خَلَلًا تَقَدَّمَ فَكَبَّرَ وَرُبَّمَا قَرَأَ سُورَةَ يُوسُفَ أَوْ النَّحْلَ أَوْ نَحْوَ ذَلِكَ فِي الرَّكْعَةِ الْأُولَى حَتَّى يَجْتَمِعَ النَّاسُ فَمَا هُوَ إِلَّا أَنْ كَبَّرَ فَسَمِعْتُهُ يَقُولُ قَتَلَنِي أَوْ أَكَلَنِي الْكَلْبُ حِينَ طَعَنَهُ فَطَارَ الْعِلْجُ بِسِكِّينٍ ذَاتِ طَرَفَيْنِ لَا يَمُرُّ عَلَى أَحَدٍ يَمِينًا وَلَا شِمَالًا إِلَّا طَعَنَهُ حَتَّى طَعَنَ ثَلَاثَةَ عَشَرَ رَجُلًا مَاتَ مِنْهُمْ سَبْعَةٌ فَلَمَّا رَأَى ذَلِكَ رَجُلٌ مِنْ الْمُسْلِمِينَ طَرَحَ عَلَيْهِ بُرْنُسًا فَلَمَّا ظَنَّ الْعِلْجُ أَنَّهُ مَأْخُوذٌ نَحَرَ نَفْسَهُ وَتَنَاوَلَ عُمَرُ يَدَ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ عَوْفٍ فَقَدَّمَهُ فَمَنْ يَلِي عُمَرَ فَقَدْ رَأَى الَّذِي أَرَى وَأَمَّا نَوَاحِي الْمَسْجِدِ فَإِنَّهُمْ لَا يَدْرُونَ غَيْرَ أَنَّهُمْ قَدْ فَقَدُوا صَوْتَ عُمَرَ وَهُمْ يَقُولُونَ سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ فَصَلَّى بِهِمْ عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ صَلَاةً خَفِيفَةً فَلَمَّا انْصَرَفُوا قَالَ يَا ابْنَ عَبَّاسٍ انْظُرْ مَنْ قَتَلَنِي فَجَالَ سَاعَةً ثُمَّ جَاءَ فَقَالَ غُلَامُ الْمُغِيرَةِ قَالَ الصَّنَعُ قَالَ نَعَمْ قَالَ قَاتَلَهُ اللَّهُ لَقَدْ أَمَرْتُ بِهِ مَعْرُوفًا الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي لَمْ يَجْعَلْ مِيتَتِي بِيَدِ رَجُلٍ يَدَّعِي الْإِسْلَامَ

----------


## شتا العربي

قال ابن حجر العسقلاني في (فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري):

قَوْله : ( قَتَلَنِي - أَوْ أَكَلَنِي - الْكَلْب , حِين طَعَنَهُ ) فِي رِوَايَة جَرِير " فَتَقَدَّمَ فَمَا هُوَ إِلَّا أَنْ كَبَّرَ فَطَعَنَهُ أَبُو لُؤْلُؤَة فَقَالَ : قَتَلَنِي الْكَلْب " فِي رِوَايَة أَبِي إِسْحَاق الْمَذْكُورَة " فَعَرَضَ لَهُ أَبُو لُؤْلُؤَة غُلَام الْمُغِيرَة بْن شُعْبَة , فَتَأَخَّرَ عُمَر غَيْر بَعِيد , ثُمَّ طَعَنَهُ ثَلَاث طَعَنَات , فَرَأَيْت عُمَر قَائِلًا بِيَدِهِ هَكَذَا يَقُول : دُونكُمْ الْكَلْب فَقَدْ قَتَلَنِي " وَاسْم أَبِي لُؤْلُؤَة فَيْرُوز كَمَا سَيَأْتِي , فَرَوَى اِبْن سَعْد بِإِسْنَادٍ صَحِيح إِلَى الزُّهْرِيّ قَالَ " كَانَ عُمَر لَا يَأْذَن لِسَبْيٍ قَدْ اِحْتَلَمَ فِي دُخُول الْمَدِينَة , حَتَّى كَتَبَ الْمُغِيرَة بْن شُعْبَة وَهُوَ عَلَى الْكُوفَة يَذْكُر لَهُ غُلَامًا عِنْده صَانِعًا وَيَسْتَأْذِنهُ أَنْ يُدْخِلهُ الْمَدِينَة وَيَقُول : إِنَّ عِنْده أَعْمَالًا تَنْفَع النَّاس , إِنَّهُ حَدَّاد نَقَّاش نَجَّار , فَأَذِنَ لَهُ , فَضَرَبَ عَلَيْهِ الْمُغِيرَة كُلّ شَهْر مِائَة , فَشَكَا إِلَى عُمَر شِدَّة الْخَرَاج , فَقَالَ لَهُ : مَا خَرَاجك بِكَثِيرٍ فِي جَنْب مَا تَعْمَل , فَانْصَرَفَ سَاخِطًا , فَلَبِثَ عُمَر لَيَالِي , فَمَرَّ بِهِ الْعَبْد فَقَالَ : أَلَمْ أُحَدَّث أَنَّك تَقُول لَوْ أَشَاء لَصَنَعْت رَحًى تَطْحَن بِالرِّيحِ ؟ فَالْتَفَتَ إِلَيْهِ عَابِسًا فَقَالَ : لَأَصْنَعَنَّ لَك رَحًى يَتَحَدَّث النَّاس بِهَا , فَأَقْبَلَ عُمَر عَلَى مَنْ مَعَهُ فَقَالَ : تَوَعَّدَنِي الْعَبْد . فَلَبِثَ لَيَالِي ثُمَّ اِشْتَمَلَ عَلَى خِنْجَر ذِي رَأْسَيْنِ نِصَابه وَسَطه فَكَمَنَ فِي زَاوِيَة مِنْ زَوَايَا الْمَسْجِد فِي الْغَلَس حَتَّى خَرَجَ عُمَر يُوقِظ النَّاس : الصَّلَاة الصَّلَاة , وَكَانَ عُمَر يَفْعَل ذَلِكَ , فَلَمَّا دَنَا مِنْهُ عُمَر وَثَبَ إِلَيْهِ فَطَعَنَهُ ثَلَاث طَعَنَات إِحْدَاهُنَّ تَحْت السُّرَّة قَدْ خَرَقَتْ الصِّفَاق وَهِيَ الَّتِي قَتَلَتْهُ " . وَفِي حَدِيث أَبِي رَافِع " كَانَ أَبُو لُؤْلُؤَة عَبْدًا لِلْمُغِيرَةِ , وَكَانَ يَسْتَغِلُّهُ أَرْبَعَة دَرَاهِم - أَيْ كُلّ يَوْم - فَلَقِيَ عُمَر فَقَالَ : إِنَّ الْمُغِيرَة أَثْقَل عَلَيَّ , فَقَالَ : اِتَّقِ اللَّه وَأَحْسِنْ إِلَيْهِ , وَمِنْ نِيَّة عُمَر أَنْ يَلْقَى الْمُغِيرَة فَيُكَلِّمهُ فَيُخَفِّف عَنْهُ , فَقَالَ الْعَبْد : وَسِعَ النَّاس عَدْله غَيْرِي , وَأَضْمَرَ عَلَى قَتْله , فَاصْطَنَعَ لَهُ خِنْجَرًا لَهُ رَأْسَانِ وَسَمَّهُ , فَتَحَرَّى صَلَاة الْغَدَاة حَتَّى قَامَ عُمَر فَقَالَ : أَقِيمُوا صُفُوفكُمْ , فَلَمَّا كَبَّرَ طَعَنَهُ فِي كَتِفه وَفِي خَاصِرَته فَسَقَطَ " وَعِنْد مُسْلِم مِنْ طَرِيق مَعْدَان بْن أَبِي طَلْحَة " أَنَّ عُمَر خَطَبَ فَقَالَ : رَأَيْت دِيكًا نَقَرَنِي ثَلَاث نَقَرَات , وَلَا أَرَاهُ إِلَّا حُضُور أَجَلِي " وَفِي رِوَايَة جُوَيْرِيَة بْن قُدَامَةَ عَنْ عُمَر نَحْوه وَزَادَ " فَمَا مَرَّ إِلَّا تِلْكَ الْجُمْعَة حَتَّى طُعِنَ " وَعِنْد اِبْن سَعْد مِنْ رِوَايَة سَعِيد بْن أَبِي هِلَال قَالَ : " بَلَغَنِي أَنَّ عُمَر " ذَكَرَ نَحْوه وَزَادَ " فَحَدَّثَتْهَا أَسْمَاء بِنْت عُمَيْس فَحَدَّثَتْنِي أَنَّهُ يَقْتُلنِي رَجُل مِنْ الْأَعَاجِم " وَرَوَى عُمَر بْن شَبَّة فِي " كِتَاب الْمَدِينَة " مِنْ حَدِيث اِبْن عُمَر بِإِسْنَادٍ حَسَن " أَنَّ عُمَر دَخَلَ بِأَبِي لُؤْلُؤَة الْبَيْت لِيُصْلِح لَهُ ضَبَّة لَهُ فَقَالَ لَهُ : مُرْ الْمُغِيرَة أَنْ يَضَع عَنِّي مِنْ خَرَاجِي , قَالَ إِنَّك لَتَكْسِب كَسْبًا كَثِيرًا فَاصْبِرْ " الْحَدِيث . وَلِلطَّبَرَانِ  يّ فِي " الْأَوْسَط " بِسَنَدٍ صَحِيح عَنْ الْمُبَارَك بْن فَضَالَة عَنْ عُبَيْد اللَّه عَنْ نَافِع عَنْ اِبْن عُمَر " طَعَنَ أَبُو لُؤْلُؤَة عُمَر طَعْنَتَيْنِ " وَيُحْمَل عَلَى أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَذْكُر الثَّالِثَة الَّتِي قَتَلَتْهُ . .........
قَوْله : ( فَصَلَّى بِهِمْ عَبْد الرَّحْمَن صَلَاة خَفِيفَة ) فِي رِوَايَة أَبِي إِسْحَاق " بِأَقْصَر سُورَتَيْنِ فِي الْقُرْآن : إِنَّا أَعْطَيْنَاك الْكَوْثَر , وَإِذَا جَاءَ نَصْر اللَّه وَالْفَتْح " وَزَادَ فِي رِوَايَة اِبْن شِهَاب الْمَذْكُور " ثُمَّ غَلَبَ عُمَر النَّزْف حَتَّى غُشِيَ عَلَيْهِ , فَاحْتَمَلْته فِي رَهْط حَتَّى أَدْخَلْته بَيْته فَلَمْ يَزَلْ فِي غَشْيَته حَتَّى أَسْفَرَ فَنَظَرَ فِي وُجُوهنَا فَقَالَ : أَصَلَّى النَّاس ؟ فَقُلْت نَعَمْ , قَالَ : لَا إِسْلَام لِمَنْ تَرَكَ الصَّلَاة ثُمَّ تَوَضَّأَ وَصَلَّى " وَفِي رِوَايَة اِبْن سَعْد مِنْ طَرِيق اِبْن عُمَر قَالَ " فَتَوَضَّأَ وَصَلَّى فَقَرَأَ فِي الْأُولَى وَالْعَصْر وَفِي الثَّانِيَة يَا أَيّهَا الْكَافِرُونَ , قَالَ : وَتَسَانَدَ إِلَيَّ وَجُرْحه يَثْعَب دَمًا , إِنِّي لِأَضَع أُصْبُعِي الْوُسْطَى فَمَا تَسُدّ الْفَتْق " . قَوْله : ( فَلَمَّا اِنْصَرَفُوا قَالَ : يَا اِبْن عَبَّاس اُنْظُرْ مَنْ قَتَلَنِي ) فِي رِوَايَة أَبِي إِسْحَاق " فَقَالَ عُمَر يَا عَبْد اللَّه بْن عَبَّاس اُخْرُجْ فَنَادِ فِي النَّاس : أَعَنْ مَلَأ مِنْكُمْ كَانَ هَذَا ؟ فَقَالُوا : مَعَاذ اللَّه , مَا عَلِمْنَا وَلَا اِطَّلَعْنَا " وَزَادَ مُبَارَك بْن فَضَالَة " فَظَنَّ عُمَر أَنَّ لَهُ ذَنْبًا إِلَى النَّاس لَا يَعْلَمهُ فَدَعَا اِبْن عَبَّاس - وَكَانَ يُحِبّهُ وَيُدْنِيه - فَقَالَ : أُحِبّ أَنْ تَعْلَم عَنْ مَلَأ مِنْ النَّاس كَانَ هَذَا ؟ فَخَرَجَ لَا يَمُرّ بِمَلَأٍ مِنْ النَّاس إِلَّا وَهُمْ يَبْكُونَ , فَكَأَنَّمَا فَقَدُوا أَبْكَار أَوْلَادهمْ , قَالَ اِبْن عَبَّاس : فَرَأَيْت الْبِشْر فِي وَجْهه . قَوْله : ( الصَّنَع ) بِفَتْحِ الْمُهْمَلَة وَالنُّون . وَفِي رِوَايَة اِبْن فُضَيْلٍ عَنْ حُصَيْنٍ عِنْد اِبْن أَبِي شَيْبَة وَابْن سَعْد " الصَّنَاع " بِتَخْفِيفِ النُّون , قَالَ أَهْل اللُّغَة رَجُل صَنَع الْيَد وَاللِّسَان وَامْرَأَة صَنَاع الْيَد , وَحَكَى أَبُو زَيْد الصَّنَاع وَالصَّنَع يَقَعَانِ مَعًا عَلَى الرَّجُل وَالْمَرْأَة . 
قَوْله : ( لَمْ يَجْعَل مِيتَتِي ) بِكَسْرِ الْمِيم وَسُكُون التَّحْتَانِيَّ  ة بَعْدهَا مُثَنَّاة أَيْ قِتْلَتِي , وَفِي رِوَايَة الْكُشْمِيهَنِي  ِّ " مَنِيَّتِي " بِفَتْحِ الْمِيم وَكَسْر النُّون وَتَشْدِيد التَّحْتَانِيَّ  ة . قَوْله : ( رَجُل يَدَّعِي الْإِسْلَام ) فِي رِوَايَة اِبْن شِهَاب " فَقَالَ الْحَمْد لِلَّهِ الَّذِي لَمْ يَجْعَل قَاتِلِي يُحَاجّنِي عِنْد اللَّه بِسَجْدَةٍ سَجَدَهَا لَهُ قَطّ " وَفِي رِوَايَة مُبَارَك بْن فَضَالَة " يُحَاجّنِي بِقَوْلِ لَا إِلَه إِلَّا اللَّه "

----------


## شتا العربي

والرجاء من أهل العلم التفصيل في هذه المسألة أكثر من هذا

وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء

----------


## أخو كنانة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،

رغم أن الموضوع فتح قديما إلا أنني أحببت التعليق عليه

جميع ما ذكر أثبت أن أبا لؤلؤة لم يسلم، لكن ما يجيب عن سؤال السائل عن كيفية دخوله المسجد وهو مجوسي هي رواية ابن سعد في الطبقات والتي جاء فيها: (.... ثم اشتمل أبو لؤلؤة على خنجر ذي رأسين نصابه في وسطه فكمن في زاوية من زوايا المسجد في غلس السحر فلم يزل هناك حتى خرج عمر يوقظ الناس للصلاة.....) فالرواية تبين أن أبا لؤلؤة دخل المسجد خلسة والناس نيام واختبأ

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

الشيعة يطعنون في كل واضح وصريح عند أهل السنة، ويؤمنون بما في كتبهم من خرافات وأكاذيب

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

قال الصالحي في سبل الهدى والرشاد :
الخامس: في وفاته، وأنه قتل فهو شهيد.
وقد روى البخاري عن حفصة قالت: قال عمر - رضي الله تعالى عنه -: اللهم ارزقني شهادة في سبيلك، وميتة في بلد رسولك - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وذكر قاتله كما ختم الله له بالشهادة حين طعنه العلج أبو لؤلؤة فيروز، غلام للمغيرة بن شعبة، وهو كامن له في زوايا المسجد، وعمر قام يصلي في صلاة الصبح عند إحرامه، بسكين مسمومة ذات طرفين في كتفه وخاصرته، قال: الحمد لله الذي لم يجعل ميتتي على يد أحد يدعي الاسلام.
وطعن معه ثلاثة عشر رجلا فمات سبعة وعاش الباقون، فطرح عليه برنس، فلما أحس أنه مقتول قتل نفسه وفي رواية :
" فألقى عليه رجل من أهل العراق ثوبا فلما اعتم قتل نفسه وشرب عمر لبنا فخرج من جوفه فعلم أنه ميت فأشاروا عليه بالوصية فجعل الخلافة شورى بين علي، وطلحة والزبير، وسعد، وعبد الرحمن، وعثمان بن عفان وقال: لا أعلم أحدا أحق من هؤلاء الذين توفى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وهو عنهم راض، وقال: يؤمر المسلمون أحد هؤلاء لا أعلم أحدا أحق من هؤلاء الستة وحسب الدين الذي كان عليه فوجده ستة وثمانين ألفا أو نحوه، فقال لابنه عبد الله: إن وفي مالي دين عمر، فأدوه منه، وإلا فسل من بني عدي، فإن لم تف أموالهم، فسل في قريش ولا تعدهم إلى غيرهم، ثم بعث ابنه عبد الله إلى عائشة - رضي الله تعالى عنها -
فقال: قل: يقرأ عمر عليك السلام ولا تقل: أمير المؤمنين.
فلست اليوم أميرهم، وقل: ليستأذن عمر بن الخطاب أن يدفن مع صاحبيه، فجاء وسلم واستأذن فدخل فوجدها تبكي، فقال لها: فقالت: كنت أراه لنفسي ولاوثرنه اليوم على نفسي، فلما أقبل عبد الله من عندها، قيل لعمر: هذا عبد الله، قال: ارفعوني فأسنده رجل، فقال: ما لديك ؟ قال: الذي تحب، قال: قد أذنت، قال: الحمد لله ما كان شئ أهم إلي من ذلك.
فإذا أنا قبضت فاحملوني ثم سلم وقل: يستأذن عمر بن الخطاب فإن أذنت لي فأدخلوني، وإن ردتني ردوني إلى مقابر المسلمين، وأوصاهم أن يقتصدوا في كفنه ولا يتغالوا وطعن يوم الاربعاء لاربع ليال بقين من ذي الحجة سنة ثلاث وعشرين من الهجرة، وغسله ابنه عبد الله، وحمل على سرير رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في مسجد رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، وصلى بهم عليه صهيب وكبر أربعا، ودفن يوم الاحد هلال المحرم سنة أربع وعشرين، وقيل: توفي لاربع بقين من ذي الحجة، وقيل: لثلاث، وقيل: لليلة، وتوفي وهو ابن ثلاث وستين سنة على الصحيح المشهور، ثبت ذلك في الصحيح عن معاوية بن أبي سفيان وقال الجمهور: والصحيح أن سنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وأبي بكر وعمر، وعلي، وعائشة ثلاث وستون، ونزل في قبره ابنه عبد الله وعثمان وسعيد بن زيد وهو أول من اتخذ الدرة، وفتح الله في ولايته بيت المقدس، و " دمشق "، وزنيم " قرقيسيا " والسوس واليرموك، ثم كانت وقعة الجابية و " الاهواز "، وكورها على يدي أبي موسى الاشعري " وجلولاء " سنة تسع عشرة، وأميرها سعد بن أبي وقاص وقيسارية، وأميرها معاوية، ثم وقعة باب النون وأميرها عمرو بن العاص، ثم وقعة " نهاوند " سنة إحدى وعشرين، وأميرها النعمان بن ميمون المزني، ثم فتح الله الاهواز سنة اثنتين وعشرين، وأميرها المغيرة بن شعبة، وكانت " إصطخر " الاولى وهمذان سنة ثماني عشرة، وحج بالناس عشر سنين متواليات...إلخ
رضي الله عن عمر ، ولعن الله أبا لؤلؤة المجوسي . ومن المعلوم أن الشيعة دينهم الكذب ، وهم يخالفون دين الإسلام في كل شيء ، قبحهم الله .

----------


## ابن احمد الزبيري

أي شبه يا رعاك الله؟
قد دخل المسجد الحرام أبا لهب وأمية ابن خلف وأبا جهل.
ونحن لا نعرف تفاصيل دخوله ولا يهمنا معرفة تفاصيل دخوله ولا نريدها أصلاً.

ثم ما هو الدليل على عدم جواز دخول المشرك أو الكافر للمسجد؟ ولو وجد فهل من سمح له بالدخول هو رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ ولو كان، فهل المسلم يجوز له قتل عمر ابن الخطاب؟؟


إن هذه "الشبهة" مثل الذي قتل الحسين وجاء يسأل عن حكم قتل البعوض.

----------

